# Veggie wines - raw vs dried?



## Kbradt (Apr 4, 2019)

Recently, I've been getting into making veggie wines. I made a habanero from raw peppers and it turned out pretty well, very hot! I'm now interested in a garlic and and onion. Has anyone tried to make these types of wines from raw (chopped) vs dried (roasted minced, powered, or flakes)?


----------



## salcoco (Apr 4, 2019)

https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has recipes for both


----------



## Kbradt (Apr 4, 2019)

salcoco said:


> https://winemaking.jackkeller.net/index.asp has recipes for both


Thanks. Are there comparisons between wines made of raw vs dried ingredients?


----------



## salcoco (Apr 5, 2019)

no comparisons just recipes


----------

